# JAXB-XML unvollständig



## krys001 (25. Dez 2016)

Hallo, habe ein Problem mit JAXB. Vieleicht weis hier ja jemand weiter.

mein code referenziert verschiedene Listen und elemente, einige funktionieren einige nicht

```
@XmlElementWrapper(name="alleSpieler")
@XmlElement(name="Spieler")
private ArrayList<Player> getPlayers() {
  return players;
}
```
Dies hier wird vollständig in XML abgebildet.

```
@XmlIDREF
@XmlElement(name="spielbrett")
private Board getBoard() {
  return board;
}
```
Dieses element enthält in der xml nur die id, ist jedoch nur der halbe inhalt

```
@XmlElement
@XmlID
private String getID(){
  return ID;
}

@XmlElementWrapper(name="Brett")
@XmlElement(name="feld")
private Field[] getfields(){
  return fields;
}
```
Id da, feldarray fehlt komplett. Sogeht es mir noch mit anderen klassen einige gehen andere nicht. Hab jetzt schon verschiedenes ausprobiert aber werde einfach nicht schlau daraus.

Anbei noch die XML wie sie generiert wier, ECM, d1, d2 und board fehlen die inhalte, jedoch sind die id's da. Die anderen klassen funktionieren in beliebiger verschachtelung.
Schonmal danke im Vorraus!

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<ns2:game xmlns:ns2="Super Monopoly">
    <ID>MyGameId</ID>
    <spielbrett>brett</spielbrett>
    <diced>false</diced>
    <ECM>721484</ECM>
    <allKIS/>
    <alleSpieler>
        <Spieler>
            <color>red</color>
            <credit>1340.0</credit>
            <AllEstates>
                <Estate>
                    <field>15</field>
                    <player>red</player>
                </Estate>
            </AllEstates>
            <ID>red</ID>
            <jailCount>0</jailCount>
            <KI>false</KI>
            <plCCount>0</plCCount>
            <pos>15</pos>
        </Spieler>
        <Spieler>
            <color>blue</color>
            <credit>1500.0</credit>
            <AllEstates/>
            <ID>blue</ID>
            <jailCount>1</jailCount>
            <KI>false</KI>
            <plCCount>1</plCCount>
            <pos>11</pos>
        </Spieler>
    </alleSpieler>
    <actualPlayer>0</actualPlayer>
    <canBuyEst>false</canBuyEst>
    <AllCards>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>2</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>4</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>6</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>7</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>9</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>10</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>12</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>13</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>14</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>15</field>
            <player>red</player>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>16</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>17</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>19</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>20</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>22</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>24</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>25</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>26</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>27</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>28</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>29</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>30</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>32</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>33</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>35</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>36</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>38</field>
        </Ownercard>
        <Ownercard>
            <field>40</field>
        </Ownercard>
    </AllCards>
    <d1>2</d1>
    <d2>2</d2>
    <forceSell>false</forceSell>
    <roundCount>247</roundCount>
    <walked>true</walked>
</ns2:game>
```


----------



## Joose (9. Jan 2017)

Code bitte in Code-Tags schreiben, danke 
[code=java] ... dein code ...[/code]


----------

